# To clip or not to clip? Harness Training this Winter



## equinluvr (Sep 10, 2011)

Some of you have seen my pony mare Truffles on the other post thru out the Forum. My plans are to train her to harness and cart this winter. 

My question is should I clip her since she gets a real heavy winter coat (even though we get very mild winter her in Myrtle Beach SC).

It hardly gets below 30'. I was told that the harness can pull on the winter coat and create sores. I would of course keep her in a turnout blanket.

So what are you opinions?


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I really don't know since I am new to driving. I have never clipped any of my horses in the winter. Some pony breeds do grow a really thick coat. Perhaps an expert will answer your post.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Truffles is so cute. 


I do not clip my horses.
I try not to get them sweaty when it is super cold. That is just me though. I do not like cold weather.
You can ask yourself how much driving you are going to do.
In all actuallity you will be mostly ground driving and going about things slow. You are probably not going to go miles down the road, but you might, something to think about. If the harness pulls his hair, you can get a pad to help alliviate that problem.
If harness training is the only reason you are going to clip, I personally would save myself the aggrivation.

Truffles is going to be so cute driving!!!!


----------



## equinluvr (Sep 10, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Truffles is so cute.
> 
> 
> I do not clip my horses.
> ...


What you say makes sense. I probably won't be doing alot of miles. I'm a stickler for ground driving even w/ riding horses. Truffels and I are probably going to be doing a lot of walking before I put her to cart. 

I think she is going to make a cute cart pony too. She's already getting used to having parts of the harnes on as well(ie saddle, crupper and breaching). Thanks for your input. I'll be sure to post pics as we prgress.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to clip and not to clip*

hiya if you are going to clip some people do thr neck and belly or a trace clip.
we clip our horses out at our barn thay are the ones belong to my frends.
i cliped tammy out on a few occations that was in full as well.
it also depends how much work you are doing if you are not doing a lot i would not bother un less your horse sweats alot.
if it gets cold and your horses are clipped out rug up as nessasery.
you can slow down hair groth by leaveing a light on with a broad spectrum light bulb as to fool the mind that it is summer.
as youll find out when the shouter days come and its still not cold and the horses coat growing as the eye is telling the brain in natures way to grow.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*sores dew to harness*

tricky is never cliped and he has a thick wooly coat and there is no problems there as long as you groom your horse before you drive and also clean your tack (harness) regulary as you dont want girth gauls or sore shoulders if your horse comes home sweating let the horsedry and when your horse is dry give him her a groom.


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

When I was working with a driving trainer we clipped the horses in the winter.. But did not do even a trace clip. We clipped only the path of the surcingle and other parts of the harness that would come in contact with the horse. Plus a head/throatlatch clip. We kept winter blankets on and fleece material sleezys. Worked great!


----------

